
C++ stack/heap/pointer visualization tool - medymed
Ran across this simple well-built resource.<p>First, can switch language to c++
Can paste this example using stack &amp; heap:<p>class Foo{public:Foo(int _b){bar=_b;}; int bar=4;};<p>int main() {<p>int i=1;<p>Foo *f1=new Foo(4);<p>return 0;<p>}<p>Other languages are enjoyable to explore too (compare with python frame&#x2F;object visualization).
======
ForOldHack
Is this, that?

[http://pythontutor.com/cpp.html#mode=display](http://pythontutor.com/cpp.html#mode=display)

I tried your code, and was stunned. Now to paste ... something larger

